# Light for my Tank



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Dear Friends,

i have a 54 Gal corner tank and i am seeking for some expert advice on what light should i have as i want to have 75% coral and 25% fishes (if that make sense). like to have verity of coral
please kindly let me know what light exactly should i get and from where for 24" lengh.

thank you in advance.


----------



## rider64 (Aug 8, 2015)

I would look at either a 4-bulb T5 unit or an LED unit depending on fit. With LED it will also depend on your budget (cheap chinese from Ebay or mega expensive AI from store).


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks , and suggestion on LED in area of $200 -$300?


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

Cheaper than the big names, but nothing but good reviews on are the Evergrows.

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/EverGrow-LED-Canada/


----------



## rider64 (Aug 8, 2015)

Aran said:


> thanks , and suggestion on LED in area of $200 -$300?


I just ordered this one off Ebay, but I will not be setting it up for a while, so cant comment on its quality yet.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Style-W...379711?hash=item4aec520b3f:g:9xEAAOSwMmBVzbdA


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks , do the light works with Android phone too?


----------



## rider64 (Aug 8, 2015)

Aran said:


> thanks , do the light works with Android phone too?


If you mean the ebay ones, then yes they have an app for ios and android.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

rider64 said:


> If you mean the ebay ones, then yes they have an app for ios and android.


what is the app name for Android in play store? thank you and i am looking forward to hear your review on it.


----------



## rider64 (Aug 8, 2015)

Aran said:


> what is the app name for Android in play store? thank you and i am looking forward to hear your review on it.


Search for aqdim3 or something like that.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

rider64 said:


> Search for aqdim3 or something like that.


thank you!


----------

